# Another "War of the Colossal Beast" WIP



## MonsterModelMan (Dec 20, 2000)

Just received my "War of the Colossal Beast" kit on Friday.

I decided to start the project being that the weather has finally broken...at least for now...close to 60 degrees! 

All I can say about this kit is that the parts are very crisp and cleanly cast.

Also, I love the 1/8 scale size of this kit as it will fit nicely next to my Aurora monsters once finished! Jeff has done a tremendous job on the sculpt!:thumbsup:

I started the assembly, pinned and glued the base parts together and got a coat of primer on the base and trees today.

Stay tuned!

MMM


----------



## Chinxy (May 23, 2003)

MMM, good luck with it dude! You'll have a lot of fun with it!!!!!!!!! And keep up posted with pic's! Ask any question to McDee or me for help! Remember the tower is the tricky part! You'll LOVE it!


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

What Chinxy said...:thumbsup:
...and you are going to have a blast with this kit...keep us posted :wave:
Mcdee


----------



## mrmurph (Nov 21, 2007)

Can't wait to see pics! What a cool kit.


----------



## MonsterModelMan (Dec 20, 2000)

I can certainly appreciate the "extras" that Denis put into his diorama version of this kit! The extra part of the hill and extra bent tower and other foilage look terrific on yours buddy!:thumbsup:

I'm already having a blast and I've only just gotten started on this. Mine will be all done with hand brushing as I do not have an airbrush set-up yet.

I also have the DVD of this classic movie that I also want to watch for inspiration...

MMM


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Thanks for that MMM...When I really Dig a model I go a little crazy and modify the living hell out of it...and this kit is Super right out of the box:thumbsup: I like calling them Mods or Modifications because to call them improvements isn't warranted, that implies you made something better...and Man this kit straight out of the box already rates "BEST"
I'm really hoping Yagher puts out a bunch of 1/8 Auroraesque kits:thumbsupis that a word?)
Cheers and have fun!!!:wave:
Mcdee


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Just a quick footnote,MMM, I too, only use a brush...Might get an airbrush someday, but for now...I just sling it
Mcdee


----------



## Chinxy (May 23, 2003)

MMM - so how's the Colossal guy coming along? And my NEW kit is coming this week! Got a email from the post office stating delivery! Should be here by Wedn or Thurs.:woohoo: And this one cost $172 clamssssssssssssss!


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Chinxy said:


> MMM - so how's the Colossal guy coming along? And my NEW kit is coming this week! Got a email from the post office stating delivery! Should be here by Wedn or Thurs.:woohoo: And this one cost $172 clamssssssssssssss!


Alright...Spill it...What new kit???
Mcdee


----------



## Chinxy (May 23, 2003)

Sorry - The Warlord!:woohoo: My favorite comic! I have every issue since 1975! But I want to see your Colossal Beast!!!! My eyes are crying now!


----------



## IanWilkinson (Apr 23, 2010)

hope to see some pictures soon!.. Denis's brilliant build has made a bench mark and it's HIGH!


----------



## MonsterModelMan (Dec 20, 2000)

I have the base assembled except for the fence and tower. The weather has been rainy and windy and can't seem to get out to spray more primer. 

I have not started to paint it yet...got to get everything filled first around the rocks!

I have the figure built but it needs putty around the joints then it needs to be sanded. I don't work as fast as most here as I have a lot of irons in the fire...not even hobby related!

Will post pics soon...hopefully!

MMM


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

Can't wait to see those pics MMM. So this casting is the same 1/8 scale or whatever of the original Aurora models? That would make it great on the shelf with the others. As you said with my Thing, being the same scale is perfect for display. And did you join the Resin Club to get this guy? I'm am going to have to seriously consider doing that.

Bob K.


----------



## MonsterModelMan (Dec 20, 2000)

Yes I did join the Resin Club and yes it is approximately 10 1/2" from bottom of base to top of Colossal Beast's head...the figure is about an inch taller than the Aurora Phantom of the Opera but still about the right size to be in the line-up.

What I also like about this kit is that Jeff Yagher sculpted it and it really looks great and is a very clean cast too!:thumbsup:

You won't be dissappointed!

MMM


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

Well you know what's funny then, it is actually to a scale of maybe 1/60 or so considering the Colossal Beast was likely 60+ feet tall!

Bob K.


----------



## Chinxy (May 23, 2003)

MMM & Bob, I didn't join a Resin Club when I got it. John just called me on the phone and talked. Gomotoya sent my requests. Then John called me. That's it! 

Chinxy!:dude:


----------



## Facto2 (Nov 16, 2010)

The first rule of Resin Club is you don't talk about Resin Club. 

MMM, looking forward to seeing your pics.


----------



## Roy Kirchoff (Jan 1, 1970)

Isn't a WIP supposed to include photo's? :freak: 

~RK~


----------



## MonsterModelMan (Dec 20, 2000)

A WIP is a "Work In Progress"...so that is exactly what it is...photos will be here when I can show you something worth seeing...hang in there Roy!

MMM


----------



## MonsterModelMan (Dec 20, 2000)

Ok...here are a couple of pics to see just how fast my project is moving......not really anything to show yet other than I started it...




























MMM


----------



## Chinxy (May 23, 2003)

MMM - so are ya having fun yet? This kit was a blast! Now I have my new kit to work on this weekend too!
Can't wait to see yours finished.


----------



## MonsterModelMan (Dec 20, 2000)

So I have been working on painting the base and glueing the fence down...now that has been a fun task for sure! That stinkin' fence is tough to get to stay where I want it.

Having a real BLAST!:freak: LOL!

MMM


----------



## Chinxy (May 23, 2003)

MonsterModelMan said:


> So I have been working on painting the base and glueing the fence down...now that has been a fun task for sure! That stinkin' fence is tough to get to stay where I want it.
> 
> Having a real BLAST!:freak: LOL!
> 
> MMM


MMM, I drilled the holes dipper for the fence. After that it went in easy.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

I used my Red Ryder carbine action rifle to make those holes:thumbsup:
Mcdee:freak:


----------



## MonsterModelMan (Dec 20, 2000)

So here is where I am with this project currently...you guys didn't warn me about assembly on the High Voltage tower...wow! Those are some pretty delicate parts. I used CA with accellerator to help with getting them assembled...got a very small bit of glue on my fingers then accidentally sprayed accellerator on them with overspray and OUCH!!! That stuff gets HOT!

I put some putty on the joins of the arms and neck...still need to primer and paint the tower and the figure but here is what it looks like so far...the flash kind of washed out the pictures alittle but hope you like how it is turning out...










And here is a pic with the beast just balanced on the base to show you what it will look like assembled...










Will try to make some progress on painting him very soon...it has been raining a lot here and can't get primer sprayed on him yet.

MMM


----------



## mrmurph (Nov 21, 2007)

I like what I'm seeing so far!

Puttying has always intimidated me - especially after my disastrous results with the Tsukuda Frankenstein (still in a box somewhere). Fortunately, this guy only has one eye to paint.

Looking forward to more pics of your progress!


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

MonsterModelMan said:


> So here is where I am with this project currently...you guys didn't warn me about assembly on the
> High Voltage tower...wow! Those are some pretty delicate parts.


Yes that tower can be a bit challenging but don't forget...The Beast is yanking on the electrical cables
and so the tower is under stress and a slight twisting of the tower girders
is a good thing...(at least that's my excuse...er ...I mean...reason:thumbsup


MonsterModelMan said:


> I used CA with accellerator to help with getting them assembled...got a very small bit of glue on my fingers then accidentally
> sprayed accellerator on them with overspray and OUCH!!!
> That stuff gets HOT!
> 
> MMM


...and that's exactly why I refuse to model NAKED any more.....or build kits either...

Just having fun MMM...Your kit is progressing nicely:thumbsup:
Man I hated to see this one end...
Cheers
Mcdee


----------



## Chinxy (May 23, 2003)

MMM, have to say - that tower is a bear to get together! I did state that in my post. Your tower looks good and my tower go damaged bad! So I'm using Mcdee's excuse - he is pulling on the cables that is putting stress on the tower. 
Yaaaa, that it, Stresssssssssssss!

Chinxy!:dude:


----------



## MonsterModelMan (Dec 20, 2000)

Chinxy said:


> Remember the tower is the tricky part! You'll LOVE it!


 So you did....actually, if you just take your time and don't spray accelerator on yourself when you still have glue on your fingers...you'll be just fine!:freak: It still is a very cool kit! 

Thanks for the compliments guys...it is still a work in progress!

Something about the small delicate parts makes this fun yet a challenge to build!:thumbsup:

Still raining here...waiting for it to stop to get some paint going on the Beast and tower! Can't wait to get a crack at doing his face!

Stay tuned!

MMM


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

Well send the rain south to Florida, we haven't had a decent rain in 2-3 weeks now. Anyway, the model is looking great. I am still thinking about picking this one up. Does anyone know if they might be selling them at Wonderfest? I think a warped tower would be just fine as long as it wasn't too badly warped. If the guy was pulling on the lines it would definitely warp. I am looking forward to seeing the finished product.

Bob K.


----------



## Facto2 (Nov 16, 2010)

MMM, looks great so far. I know this is a difficult kit, especially the tower. 

But, to be clear, I don’t remember sending out any warped towers (as Bob mentioned). 

The parts ARE extremely delicate and you (or anyone) has to be very careful during the cleaning and assembly process. But it is doable. I’ve seen at least six builtups so far and I’m sure there will be more. 

On a difficultly scale from 1 to 10, I’d say the kit comes in at about a 9.5 (mostly because of the tower). The figure itself is pretty much a snap. Anyway, kudos to you (and the others) for taking on the challenges of building and painting the kit. And remember, if it was too easy, it wouldn’t be as rewarding. 

Bob K, to answer your question, no, it probably won’t be at Wonderfest. Sorry.


----------



## MonsterModelMan (Dec 20, 2000)

Thanks John!

And just to echo what was said previously...the tower is NOT warped, In fact it is very straight. The angle in the first picture may make it look slightly leaning or warped but as you can see in the picture with the Colossal Beast...the tower is perfectly straight. It is casted just fine and big kudos because these are very small, thin parts but sturdy once assembled. If you put it together with a bit of care...you can get it looking pretty good. I guess that is what makes it so fun and challenging at the same time. LOVE IT!!!

The parts all line up fine...the fence, the tower walls...it is just that with resin...you need to use CA or super glue and without an accellerator to speed up the process the glue seems like it takes forever to set-up and you need to keep the fence or tower very still while doing so! However, if you do use an accellerator, you don't have a lot of time or wiggle room for mistakes so dry-fit the parts before you get started and know EXACTLY where you want them to line up.

I highly recommend this kit as the size is perfect for display within the Aurora monster line-up. The castings are very clean and the sculpt from Jeff Yagher is top notch!

MMM


----------



## MonsterModelMan (Dec 20, 2000)

Finished up the kit today ...what a great time I had on this kit. The only thing I changed was I used small electronic black wires for the towers...I think it looks more realistic instead if the small wires it came with.














































Hope you like the way it turned out!

MMM


----------



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

MonsterModelMan said:


> Finished up the kit today ...what a great time I had on this kit. The only thing I changed was I used small electronic black wires for the towers...I think it looks more realistic instead if the small wires it came with.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bob beautiful job on the Colossal beast:thumbsup:


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

wolfman66 said:


> Bob beautiful job on the Colossal beast:thumbsup:


Ditto that Bob:thumbsup:
Mcdee


----------



## JGG1701 (Nov 9, 2004)

MonsterModelMan said:


> Hope you like the way it turned out!
> MMM


Are you kidding?
Another true work of art!:thumbsup:
Maybe I missed it but, where and how much does this kit cost? 
Great build MMM. You should be proud.
-Jim


----------



## Chinxy (May 23, 2003)

WOW MMM, See I knew you'd do a GREAT job! Way to go!!!!!!! And I like the idea of the cables! Although I'm not changing mine cause I'm not going to mess him up! But Very nice on him.:woohoo:

Chinxy!:dude:


----------



## MonsterModelMan (Dec 20, 2000)

Thanks everyone for the humbling comments! You guys are too kind!

MMM


----------



## mrmurph (Nov 21, 2007)

Saah-WEEEEEET!!

What a great built-up! Thanks for posting.


----------

